# Track clips wont go on! too small! help please



## TrainPerson (May 8, 2010)

If anyone would help it would be greatly appreciated. I received a Bachmann 'big hauler' set for Christmas and have since been adding to the track. My track keeps coming apart, though because the track clips are too short and just snap or break when I apply pressure. is there some secret that I am missing?


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep, those clips don't always work too well. I got rid of the ones I had when I found someone who wanted my Bachmann track for indoor use. Since my railroad is outside I had no use for it so I sold it off cheap. I know there where at least two or maybe even three different sizes of those clips that come with the track and you have to use the right ones in the right places or you end up with the problem you have. You could use twist ties through adjacent track ties or short pieces of wire. At some point you might want to get better track from Aristo, USA, LGB, AML, etc. Any of those others are much better, but they wont work with the Bachmann. I think Bachmann's track prices are way too high for what you get.
Bob



Posted By TrainPerson on 03 Jan 2011 02:12 PM 
If anyone would help it would be greatly appreciated. I received a Bachmann 'big hauler' set for Christmas and have since been adding to the track. My track keeps coming apart, though because the track clips are too short and just snap or break when I apply pressure. is there some secret that I am missing?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann "Big Hauler's" are the large scale train many of us started with and are a great value....however the track does leave a lot to be desired eventually you will want to get better track and there are many brands to choose from in the interim I would either just try something like baggy ties or wire to tie the track together or invest in rail clamps, they are not cheep but when you get better track you can use them on it, so it's just an investment in the future. I have some old "Lionel" track that I've used around the Christmas tree for the last 8 or 10 years, it's similar to Bachmann's and I've used "Split Jaw" rail clamps on it they seem to work fine.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Small zip ties.

Bubba


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

3 sizes of plastic track clips. straight to straight, straight to curve and curve to curve.
alanrr


----------



## TrainPerson (May 8, 2010)

I do use the train outdoors, but take the track in when I am done. (pain in the hinee) I do want to switch to one of the brass track like LGB or aristocraft, but for now I have other things I am saving for. Thanks for your inquiry.
Brendon


----------



## Treeline (Sep 7, 2009)

For temporary use try small rubber bands around the tie ends.


----------

